# Left over tags..General elk/spike permits still avalible



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a heads up ....

Lots of unsold permits still avalible, _Including spike/anybull general elk._

_Looks like general spike elk tags might not sell out this year ????_

_A trend in declining demand for general elk tags looking to continue falloff._

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/available-licenses.html

Hope this topic isn't too 'negitive' for some of you UWN guys....
Just pointing out the facts:!:


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Doesn't that just mean less people out there while we are hunting?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not at all surprised after three years of having a spike tag and seeing hundreds of elk but not seeing a spike I'm not buying one. I think I'm done with the general season. I'm only going to hunt when I draw a tag I can actually fill.
Who knows by next year I may change my tune...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

With the Oak Creek and West Beaver opening up to open bull you would think that the any bull tags would sell out. I am guessing by the time the muzzleloader hunt rolls around there will not be any bull tags left...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Waste of money. People are figuring that out and not playing the donation game anymore.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

was up trying to fill my Muzzy deer tag last night. Elk bugling and spotted one 5x5 bull bedded. got within 40 yds of him with my 11 yr old son. It was awesome. Got me all excited wanting to shoot one.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The spike elk hunt is my favorite hunt going....I wish I could trade my unused archery tag in and go hunt them this weekend!

Nothing like a good challenge with an excellent reward....I love elk meat!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I find it interesting that some of the same people that scream the loudest about lost oppurtunity and family tradition and being able to hunt the whole state would say that available OTC tags are a waste of time and money. 

I guess that only applies to mule deer???


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I predominantly hunt with a bow, but every year I take the chance to get out with my dad. We always see elk, whether we fill the tag or not. I enjoy being able to have the opportunity to hunt elk yearly. 

Your info wasn't negative, but I also don't think it carries any serious implications/meaning either(like you seem to imply). The general hunts aren't easy, but they are fun and rewarding. 
:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't hunted spikes in 16+ years.
I think the spike tags are a waste of a good resource. I'd rather see more big bull permits issued.

If I want meat ill hunt cows every other year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I haven't hunted spikes in 16+ years.
> I think the spike tags are a waste of a good resource. I'd rather see more big bull permits issued.
> 
> If I want meat ill hunt cows every other year.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm with Wyo2, it is my favorite hunt. It can be frustrating at times, some years I'll look at literally hundreds of elk and not find a spike, but other years you're just on the "X". It reminds me never to discount the luck factor in hunting. It's funny, but every time I see a herd of elk pre or post season I am always scanning for spikes. Big bulls and raghorns don't do it for me anymore, it's spotting a spike in a herd that makes my heart skip a beat.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I went out last night with my wife's cousin, and I was able to take my little boy. We glassed up an elk that was over a mile away and couldn't tell what he was, so we tried to move closer in the truck to get a better view. As we neared the area where we saw the elk, sure enough we see a spike running through a clearing. My heart was racing as we slammed on the brakes and jumped from the truck. Unfortunately, we didn't get a shot...I was really hoping that my little boy could be there for a kill. A few minutes later we watched a big bull and six cows enter a different clearing...I was sure disappointed when I saw that the only bull was a six point!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> I went out last night with my wife's cousin, and I was able to take my little boy. We glassed up an elk that was over a mile away and couldn't tell what he was, so we tried to move closer in the truck to get a better view. As we neared the area where we saw the elk, sure enough we see a spike running through a clearing. My heart was racing as we slammed on the brakes and jumped from the truck. Unfortunately, we didn't get a shot...I was really hoping that my little boy could be there for a kill. A few minutes later we watched a big bull and six cows enter a different clearing...I was sure disappointed when I saw that the only bull was a six point!


I agree. Over the weekend I saw about 12 raghorns, and a herd bull with 16 cows. No spikes in the bunch.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Never fails if all you have is a cow tag all you see is branch antlered or spike bulls. Fun still the same.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Goofy Elk,

How would this be "negative" to UWN hunters? Finally, a general hunt where you don't have to plan 2 years in advance!!! 

The general bull hunt will never be super popular as long as these things are in play: (1) The state gives 2nd rate elk areas to the general bull units. Typically high in private land and/or low in habitat. (2) They start it with General Conference. (3) There is an abundance of cow tags - I'll hunt a cow before a spike. (4) Elk hunting is a hard way to introduce kids to hunting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Still,, spike tags NOT sold out..:!:..

Just say'in....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Goofy, you act like this is the first year they haven't sold out. I say, "So what?" Instead of selling 15,000, what they sold 14,750? And, because of that you think they should be abolished? Wasn't it just last year that the anybull tags didn't sell out? My guess is that you had a portion of your spike hunters shift from buying spike tags to any bull tags because of the opening of the two new any bull units...(I spent a good portion of my general archery elk hunt on one of those two new units)I would bet that over the next few years some of those same hunters will shift back to spike hunting. Just sayin'! Any bets, Goofy?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WtoU,,,
I'm just pointing out a trend!

The demand for spike permits is DECRESSING......

Hope it continues......... And this silly spike only hunting go's away..:!:..


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

1 year doesn't make a trend...like I said, there have been other years where they did not sell out as well. But, the following year they did...did you ever consider that other reasons exist as to why they did not sell out?

A trend would mean that consecutive years resulted in fewer and fewer tags being sold or that over an extended period of time the curve is down....that is not the case and tags sells have NOT proven to be "decressing"!

In fact, because the cap of spike tags was increased a few years ago, the "trend" is actually up for spike tags...just sayin'!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Goofy Elk,

Your snide ego is obnoxious - almost as much as your facts are off.

Looks like there are a few hundred spike tags left over for the the muzz hunt. Any bull tags are gone. Spike tags will likely sell out. Perhaps supply and demand are balanced after all. 

So now what are you "just sayin'?" Whatever it is, I doubt its an admission of wrong. 

Its one thing to not like the general hunts and to prefer a limited entry form of hunting. That's okay. I just tire of the snotty, holier-than-thou, preference spun as "superior biology" arguments. 

Sorry to be so abrassive, but you successfully hit a nerve!!! Congratulations if that was your intent.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Remember perspective. Goofy makes money off of wildlife and spike tags have no commercial value. Not right or wrong, just an important factor.------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Provider,

I hunted spike ek years ago, killed one in 1977.....with a 30-30...
open sight, model 94......

BUT now my kidds, are at that same age, they wont buy a spike tag...

Times are chang'en:!:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Shooter,

I am a licessed guide in utah , new Mexico ,and Arizona ...

Made a living off that for many years ...

Havn't taken a singal hunter for $$$ for 2 years now:!:

Just sitt'in back, watch'in........Might guide a few 'good one's' next year....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> BUT now my kidds, are at that same age, they wont buy a spike tag...
> 
> Times are chang'en:!:


Yup...times are definitely changin'! I call it the age of entitlement...your kids ever harvested an elk, goofy?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, my oldeest has shot elk .....

MORE importantly , Both my boys have been on some GREAT hunts!!!!

They know the difference beteween LE and general...YES,,times will change..;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know you Goofy, but I think I have a pretty good picture of your perspective on big game by your posts on Wasatch LE bull hunts, Book Cliffs deer hunts, and now this thread. A few posts on the Nebo also come to mind. Like I said, not right or wrong, just your perspective. Other folks care more about opportunity. Personally, in my expriences this year, there are plenty of 300"+ bulls on the wasatch and there are a good number of 160" class bucks too. Not bad if you ask me. I personally would love to trade a bunch of spike tags for a few more big bull tags but I also realize that MANY people love hunting the general spike each year regardless of success rates.---SS


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well Provider,
> 
> I hunted spike ek years ago, killed one in 1977.....with a 30-30...
> open sight, model 94......
> ...


Of course they won't. Why would they share any other perspective than the one you raised them to have? That doesn't make it some kind of empirical evidence used to abolish spike tags. It shows how easily children can be manipulated and influenced by the _adults_ rearing them. I'm sure there are plenty of children that think drinking themselves into oblivion every day after work is a productive and happy existence cause "dad" does it.

"Just sayin"...........


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I think its awesome you killed one with a 30-30. I bet you were thrilled.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think some of you don't understand goofy or his kids. Goofy is as knowledgeable as anyone on the draw odds not only in utah but other states. I honestly think he spends more time in the hills then almost anyone on these forums. 

He plays the odds and goofy and his kids don't need to hunt the general stuff as much as I do. He's also not playing the big buck or big bull areas. This allows them to hunt decent animals almost every year. Its a good strategy! 

I wish I was smart enough to have financially set myself up to do the same. 

I also think goofy is also one of the most honest straight shooting guys on the forums.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanx SW..:!:..Kind words for sure.....

And YES, I understand how to draw decent permits, almost anualy...

So Tree, Whats wrong with teaching my kidds that? 
AND mixing genral tags in every year?

My take on spike hunting is this, WHY not let'em grow up?
Shoot'um when thier mature bulls,,,,,,Issue tons more LE tags?

I love SW's idea of a 33/33/33 split allocation,
Move the rifle hunt out of the rutt,,,,,Then, We would get some were..:!:..


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

sw,

I don't think you understand what annoys us about goofy. It is not his expertise or success. Its because he hates general hunts. I like general hunts. 

Its not too complicated. I don't even mind that he prefers le. Its when he starts to jab at the general hunts that I push back. 

20 years ago sfw/guides/trophy minded hunters did a great job of informing the dwr that general hunts are the problem with the herd. They did a great job of imposing numerous restrictions. I haven't seen the pay off. General hunt restrictions were a red herring to the real problems. In return the commercial side of hunting boomed as did sfw and trophy hunting in general. I feel like a sucker. I didn't really see what was going on until opt. 2 came around.

A select group of guys who hate the general hunts, and rarely participate in general hunts, want to control them. They always mock the general hunts and they perpetually lobby to limit hunting.


----------

